# A HUGE bird out side my window!



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I looked out my window one day and there was this HUGE bird out there up in a tree. I could see it so clear. And I have a bird book that said that it was a California Condor. It was really great. Do they eat pigeons?
Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Taylor, 

WOW! What a sight that must have been, those birds are HUGE!!!! I've never seen one in person and they don't live where I am. You have nothing to worry about though because they don't eat pigeons. They eat dead animals and carrion


----------

